# FBQ2496 Connection



## Jakeman02 (Jul 3, 2006)

Hello

Is there a way to have more than one EQ at a time set in the FBQ?
Is it possible to use both L and R inputs on the back with Y cable or adapter from Receiver to FBQ then going to the sub. Then store presets in the each and be able to switch between them via the front button?

Also I just got a sub with an XLR input. Is there any advantage to using an XLR cable from the FBQ to sub or just stick with the RCA and Adapter method I'm using now.?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Is there a way to have more than one EQ at a time set in the FBQ?


There's only one program slot.



> Is it possible to use both L and R inputs on the back with Y cable or adapter from Receiver to FBQ then going to the sub. Then store presets in the each and be able to switch between them via the front button?


Yeah, it would work, but you'd need to switch the cable between the left and right output of the FBQ each time. There's no button to do that.



> got a sub with an XLR input. Is there any advantage to using an XLR cable from the FBQ to sub


It would be better to use the XLR to XLR. Less noise, less chance of a ground loop.

brucek


----------



## Jakeman02 (Jul 3, 2006)

brucek said:


> There's only one program slot.
> 
> Yeah, it would work, but you'd need to switch the cable between the left and right output of the FBQ each time. There's no button to do that.


Thanks Brucek.

According to the 2496 manual, page 6. “If you keep the LEFT-RIGHT button pressed for a few moments, the two channels are separated from one another. That way you can assign different parameters to each of the two channels. Toggling between the two channels is done by briefly pressing the LEFT-RIGHT button”.

Using this method and both channels hooked up with splitters would it not be possible to switch between settings stored in the right and left channel?



brucek said:


> It would be better to use the XLR to XLR. Less noise, less chance of a ground loop.


Thanks I'll get another cable for between the BFD and sub. I don't have any ground loop issues as is but the less noise factor might be worth it. Same question from the receiver to 2496. The receiver only has RCA type output so any advantage to using the XLR input on the BFD via and adapter or cable with the appropriate ends?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> If you keep the LEFT-RIGHT button pressed for a few moments, the two channels are separated from one another. That way you can assign different parameters to each of the two channels.


Yep, same as the BFD.



> Toggling between the two channels is done by briefly pressing the LEFT-RIGHT button”.
> 
> Using this method and both channels hooked up with splitters would it not be possible to switch between settings stored in the right and left channel?


Toggling between the channels quote only implies that you may toggle the selection of which channel to enter a filter into.
Splitter? A splitter operated backwards as you suggest is a short - not a split. You aren't allowed to short the channels together.



> The receiver only has RCA type output so any advantage to using the XLR input on the BFD via and adapter or cable with the appropriate ends?


No, unless you have a ground loop where you might fashion a special cable that lifts the ground. In your case, use a standard adapter at the input to the FBD and use an XLR to XLR at the output.

If you want more than one program - get a BFD is your best solution

brucek


----------

